# E bike mounting solutions



## John445 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a 29er diamondback recoil, I've decided to convert it to a 29/26 with the 26 wheel being in the back and it seems to be working fine. Also done this since the e bike wheel I got is 26 inch which also made it cheaper. The axle of the electric wheel is a bit too large for it to fit completely in the dropouts. As there is a small gap at the top of the dropout, however, I am able to get the majority of the axle into it. would filing the dropouts be necessary, or can the torqued down bolts hold its position? 

Other than that I am having trouble find where to put the battery and controller as the battery cannot fit on the downtube. The only places it can fit is on the underside of the downtube or the upper part of the toptube. If I were to put in underneath I would need to get some sort of protection for the battery to avoid dirt or water from hitting it.

I was thinking maybe a specialized backpack that I can wear might work? The only problem is finding how to manage all the cords/connections and that I would have to be near the bike at all times. There is no easy way but thats what makes it fun.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you want the axle all the way into the dropouts. Can you post a picture of your setup? I'm curious of the specifics of the new wheel. I assume the recoil's stock rear wheel had a 135 mm long quick release, is that right? I think the width of the quick release axles should be 5 mm, maybe the new wheel has a thicker axle in it.

I think backpack battery is the way to go if you want any range. Smaller battery maybe on the top tube, but range will be limited.


----------



## John445 (Dec 19, 2017)

That is right 135mm long. Here are the pictures, one of them shows how I can't screw in the derailleur all the way since the nut (Curious to know the exact model incase I need spares). is interfereing.

























I hear I might need a torque arm as this is a 1000w.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I would use a file on the axle nut and dropout to get the derailleur all the way on and the axle in the dropout correctly.

I don't understand why the derailleur is so close to the axle nut. Side pic?


----------

